# hiii



## luketheluke (Apr 1, 2007)

helllooo im luke im 19 at the moment im a laborer and live in the uk i love my animals i have 2 dogs 2 cats lots of fish a pirana a emperor scorpion 5 mantis 2 african 2 chinese and an orchid, giant snails, 3 turtles and a tortoise


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Luke, welcome to the forum


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## luketheluke (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2007)

What kind of turtles and tort do you have?


----------



## luketheluke (Apr 2, 2007)

the turtles are a really fat red bellied a yellow bellied and a map turtle  I keep them in a tank over winter but as it starts to warm up again they go in my dads pond which they love

and im not sure what kind of tortoise it is, he is only a baby ^_^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, all of U!


----------

